# devfs errors at boot time

## axslinger

I'm getting 6 occurrances of this at the bottom of my 'dmesg' output:

devfs_register(1): could not append to parent, err: -17

The only variation is that they alternate between devfs_register(1) and (a1).

Any idea what causes them?

Brian

----------

